# repainting my Ice Grey



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

I'm looking for some opinions. I'm taking my Canadian 94 ice grey Corrado in for some paint work this week. Getting the hood sprayed, passenger door dent fixed, euro bumper sprayed and put on and crack on roof fixed. I'm painting half of the car.
My question is the previous owner had the car resprayed about 10 years ago when the Audi door handles were put on, reiger body kit and roof rails shaved. He had them made the car a few shades darker than ice grey. Should I just fix the stuff that needs done or respray the whole car and put it back to what ice grey should be, or Paint everything but the engine bay. Keep in mind if I do that, I need to have the jams and under the hood done.
Here are some pics of my car and some other Ice Grey Violet Corrados so you can see the difference.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Hopefully he mixed one of the variances for LK4U and you actually have a formula to mix. If he just started adding toner to the base formula until it pleased his eye; you're in trouble. 

Do you have access to a paint camera? I know the old ones were garbage, but the latest ones are surprisingly accurate. It's either an allover or start doing spray-outs.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Ice Grey is one of the nicest, and I think rarest colors. I would put it back to factory if you can. I would think the resale value would go up if that matters to you. Not sure what custom paint jobs do to resale value since the next owner has to like it as much as you do, and that isn't always the case. Nice car!


----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

a_riot said:


> Ice Grey is one of the nicest, and I think rarest colors. I would put it back to factory if you can. I would think the resale value would go up if that matters to you. Not sure what custom paint jobs do to resale value since the next owner has to like it as much as you do, and that isn't always the case. Nice car!


I know, I've wanted one since I first saw one in the the late 90's. I've pretty much decided to paint it back to factory!!! Especially since it's one of the only original Ice Grey Corrados in the US. I know if one other one, but that was a repaint from another color.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Paint the whole car, it will never match. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

krado94 said:


> I know, I've wanted one since I first saw one in the the late 90's. I've pretty much decided to paint it back to factory!!! Especially since it's one of the only original Ice Grey Corrados in the US. I know if one other one, but that was a repaint from another color.


Sweet  They'll be no trouble finding your car in the parking lot that's for sure. And that's actually a thing. I borrowed my brother's blue Toyota Highlander in CO, and hopped back into the wrong blue Highlander at the grocery store. Good thing I wasn't shot. Haven't done that in my Corrado yet. Love to see pics of the process if you take any. Not sure how you'll get the color spot on though. That was two stage paint I think wasn't it? I think the Flash Red ones were one stage. You probably can't even get the paint they used back then anymore for environmental reasons.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

a_riot said:


> I think the Flash Red ones were one stage. You probably can't even get the paint they used back then anymore for environmental reasons.


You can still get the paint really easy. All it was is a solvent basecoat. The newer cars are all using water basecoats, but most are still sprayed with a solvent clearcoat(because the water clears are crap). Plus water basecoat is superior in color matching anyways so it won't matter.


----------



## JCab (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen or heard of this color until now, it looks great. I would say paint the whole car. It's hard to make it unnoticeable if you just paint a couple sections


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

JCab said:


> I don't think I've ever seen or heard of this color until now, it looks great. I would say paint the whole car. It's hard to make it unnoticeable if you just paint a couple sections
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't think that color was available in the US but I guess it was if this car is a US car. Here are some shots of a nice Canadian Ice Grey Violet Corrado with black power/heated Recaros. Sick car. Car was in Alberta, which explains the block heater AC outlet peeking through the grill.

http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?4809134-1994-VW-Corrado-VR6-%96-Ice-Grey-Violet-w-Power-Heated-Recaros-%28only-100K%29


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

It's a Canadian car and color. It changes color to some degree in different light. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

a_riot said:


> I didn't think that color was available in the US but I guess it was if this car is a US car. Here are some shots of a nice Canadian Ice Grey Violet Corrado with black power/heated Recaros. Sick car. Car was in Alberta, which explains the block heater AC outlet peeking through the grill.
> 
> http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?4809134-1994-VW-Corrado-VR6-%96-Ice-Grey-Violet-w-Power-Heated-Recaros-%28only-100K%29



Like G60ing said it's a Canadian car, Ice Grey Violet was never available on any us Corrados. To my knowledge, this is the only one in the US. I have decided to paint the whole car, I'm sure it will look good when it's done!!! I dropped it off yesterday at the bodyshop, so I will post some pictures along the way.


That link you posted is even more rare, I've never seen one with a automatic.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

krado94 said:


> Like G60ing said it's a Canadian car, Ice Grey Violet was never available on any us Corrados.


Yes, that was what I thought.  I was fooled into thinking otherwise by the Canadianized Corrado. Europe and Canada got nicer colors. I wonder why?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Original color is much better. Glad to hear you are going back to it. Are you removing the side skirts too since you are going with a Euro front bumper?


----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

dogger said:


> Original color is much better. Glad to hear you are going back to it. Are you removing the side skirts too since you are going with a Euro front bumper?


I haven't decided yet, I'm going to see how the side skirts look with the euro bumper, if I don't like the look, they are going too. 



Brian


----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

Well, after a summer of waiting and having to remove the car from the 1st bodyshop. They were going to raise the price on me $2000. Now the new shop is just getting started. More pics to come!!!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

krado94 said:


> Well, after a summer of waiting and having to remove the car from the 1st bodyshop. They were going to raise the price on me $2000. Now the new shop is just getting started. More pics to come!!!


That jack placement concerns me


----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

I'm finally getting a chance to post some pics. It's coming along nicely. Should be all done in the next two to three weeks.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Nice!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

This makes me happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

Any updated pictures??

Thanks for sharing your progress so far!

Steve


----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

Steve Z1 said:


> Any updated pictures??
> 
> Thanks for sharing your progress so far!
> 
> Steve


Here you go, It's about 90% complete now. It's currently at the detail shop.


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

Looks Amazing Brian!!!


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

Looking great, please post finished pictures!

Thanks!!!

Steve


----------



## krado94 (Apr 22, 2001)

Steve Z1 said:


> Looking great, please post finished pictures!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Steve



It's getting there!!!!


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

Looking great, any more current pictures??


Congratulations !!


----------

